# Happy Veterans day, Thank You



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just would like to thank all the people that have or is serving in out military. 

I would like to also thank all the spouses, children, and parents of a military person. I do know your job is just as hard, I have been there. Please remember we are praying for everyone and I can not thank you for all you do.

I am not wanting to ask anyone who does or does not support the military, I just would like to say thank you to all that are involved somehow in the military. :clap: 

:fireworks: 

Who all has someone in the service or did? 

My hubby was in the military, until he was hurt, now my son is serving and my daughter in law.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I second the motion !! God bless all the Vets.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:flag: :fireworks: 

Thank you for your service


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: Thanks for your service to the country, veterans! 

My older brother served in the military as a Marine for 7 years.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes...BIG thank you to all those veterans out there!!! :applaud:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank You.... so...very much... to the veterans....of all branches....we appreciate... all you have sacrificed for us.... to protect all Americans....May God Bless you all.... :fireworks: :hugs: :flag:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:flag: *THANK YOU to ALL OUR MILITARY AND THEIR FAMILIES!* :flag:

My own 2 children are military and as I write this my son-n-law is on a flight back to Iraq (his leave was cut short per his commander) after being home for the birth of my daughter and his first born (Trent Michael)! My daughter is quite sad today having to tell him by for 8 months as he finishes his deployment. I will head to Seattle in 2 weeks to be with her and the little guy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you to all who have served this wonderful country to keep us all safe and free!


----------

